# Bloom additives and carbs.



## Biffdoggie (May 28, 2006)

I'm looking into some of the different bloom boosters, does anyone use the advanced brand stuff? Let me know what you use/have used and what you though of it.
Can anyone fill me in a bit on carb. boosting for flowering?


----------



## Bjaebjoch (May 28, 2006)

I've read in another place that black strap molassas works really well as a carb boost. People said they were using 1 teaspoon to as much as 1 tablespoon per gallon for their soil grows. I'm not exactly sure how that would translate into hydro, but I think I'll give it a try for my next grow and see what happens. Lots of reports of increases trichome production early on in flowering like "sugar coating." 

Anyone know if this really works? Ever tried this in hydro?

Bjaebjoch


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 28, 2006)

A lot of nutes will have some allready, floranova does, that's what your'e using right BJ? You can totally smell it in the bloom. I'm not sure how much it has though. How are the girls doin' BJ?


----------



## Bjaebjoch (May 28, 2006)

The girls are looking great. Now that they both have roots sitting in the res water they are growing at an amazing rate. Almost 4 inches of growth in only a week. I'm doing my first water change today. Gonna step my nutes up to 600ppm and see how they do. I'll have to switch them to flower sometime this week so I'll change them to the bloom formula in a few days anyway if that is too much nutes. I think I wanna wait until about 10" to switch them. If they double in height while flowering that should be the perfect height for my cab.

Here's a pic of one of em.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 28, 2006)

Excellent, nice and bushy, keep it up.


----------



## Insane (May 29, 2006)

Hey guys, noticed this thread and thought I'd stop in. I _love_ using Bloom/Bud Boosters or additives or whatever you wanna call them near the end of the flowering, you always need something to give the buds a final 'push' I think. Overdrive by Advanced Nutrients is very effective during the last 2 weeks of fertilizing, Ive used it and I am very happy with the results, I use it on all of my plants for the last 2-3 weeks of fertilizing. Anyway if you guys wanna see the results of using Overdrive as well as other bloom boosters, check out my BnB journal in the grow journals section, and feel free to post any questions. Hope it helps 

PS Yes, I know...Im a dirt farmer and this is the hydroponics section...lol...but hey...my ferts say "for hydroponic gardening" on them! lol


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

I've been using kool-bloom since, well, since kool-bloom was the stuff to use, I know there are better ones out there, I think I will go with some advanced stuff, it seems to have pretty good results.


----------



## massproducer (May 29, 2006)

I use the advanced nutes line and I think that they are great.  I use Bud blood, BIG BUD, carbo load and overdrive at different times during harvest


----------



## Insane (May 29, 2006)

Hey mass. I really like the advanced lined as well but Ive only used Bud Blood and Overdrive from Advanced nutrients. Where you use BIG BUD I use "Jons Yield Booster" and where you use carbo load I use Floralicious bloom...ahhh that it is. my secret is out lol..

Thats been my 'secret potion' for these plants for the flowering mix and they _love_ it. Who says you shouldn't mix ferts?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

So overdrive for the last couple of weeks, Which ones can I use in early flower?


----------



## Insane (May 29, 2006)

Bud blood is a great fert for the first couple weeks of flowering to give the plants a nice 'push' into flowering. After I remove Bud Blood from the mix I add in Floralicious and a little bit of Jon's yield booster to bring out some color in the pistils and keep the buds movin along nicely until they get the Overdrive. Overdrive will pump up those buds like nothing else on the market.

Mixing ferts takes time and practice to get it right, and you might fry a plant or two in the process, but once you get it down, your plants will _love_ you for it 

When mixing my 'potions' together I never use more than 10ml of flowering solution per litre of water. For this I use a 30 ml measuring cup to mix the ferts in and then mix it into a 3 litre watering jug. Works great


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the advice, I'm gonna go get some bud blood tommorow, once the boys at the shop are back at work!


----------



## krsone (Jun 9, 2006)

what u guys think of the bonaticle line or pureblend?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 9, 2006)

Pure blend pro works great, nice, simple and organic also, I would still use some kind of bloom booster though.


----------

